# IV Hydration coding



## csampson3379 (Apr 24, 2010)

Does any one know if you can bill the saline Separately with the IV Infusion code or is that included in the IV Hydration


----------



## jaymarie82 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Hydration/Drug Infusion Times*

If you're talking about 96360-96361 and 96365 follow this:
If the Saline and the IV Drug Infusion are running at the same time, you subtract the time of the Drug Infusion 96365 from the Saline 96360-96361.
For Example:
Saline Started (4:00) 
Saline Stopped (7:00)
-----------------------------
Drug Infusion Started (5:00)
Drug Infusion Stopped (6:00)

The codes would be: 96361x2 & 96365

Of course the Drug Infusion is the initial over the Hydration.
If times do not coincide with one another they can be counted separately again the Drug Infusion is the initial over the hydration.
Hope this helps,
JayMarie82


----------



## csampson3379 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Iv infusion*

What I am trying to get at is, if you are not admisetering any drug just the hydration can you code for the saline or is it included.


----------



## ringalls (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Cori
If you are asking if you can charge for the saline in addition to the IV hydration, the answer is yes 
96360-96361 are charges of the running time there are J codes for the saline. (J7030, J7040, J7042 and J7050)
Hope this helps
Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald CCS, CPC, FCS, CEMC, CEDC


----------



## csampson3379 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks that was a big help


----------



## Jennercoder (Nov 3, 2011)

*Saline*

Yes, you always charge the HCPCS code for substance(s) administered with the IV Hydration/Infusion/Push CPT codes.


----------

